# Question for A6 Owners



## Russk (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello I have a question for you guys. I have owned VW's for years and I recently purchased a 2006 A4. I am sure in the next 5-10 years that I will be moving up to the A6. I am just wondering if any of your A6 models have any interior rattles. Rattles seem to be something that VW is notorious for. My 06 A4 has some slight rattles but they are not as bad as anything that I ever had on my VW models.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Question for A6 Owners (Russk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Russk* »_I am just wondering if any of your A6 models have any interior rattles. Rattles seem to be something that VW is notorious for. 

My A6 has about 10000 mi on it, and yes, there are a few rattles. Having owned two different mkiv Jettas, however, the A6 is leagues ahead in fit/finish, interior noise, and construction, IMHO.
On the Jetta, my windows, door latches, and glove box all rattled - especially on my GLI that has the stiffer suspension and 45 profile tires.
The A6 is very well insulated, excepting a little road noise. The only rattle/creak I have is in the passenger side head rest - or more specifically, their posts. I'll probably use a little tape to see if that helps.








So, I guess I'd have to say its much better than my Jettas, but not perfect.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Question for A6 Owners (GLI_Man)*

Mine doesn't have any rattles. But I'm sure these sh---y DC roads will show me otherwise....


----------



## 4meezy (May 24, 2002)

*Re: Question for A6 Owners (Russk)*

My mom's A6 is 6 months old @ 4600 miles, no rattles.
Only problem with the car is that one of the taillights fogs up when it rains. Other than that everything has been perfect.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Question for A6 Owners (4meezy)*

Audi says that its normal for some lights to "breathe" during wet weather. My side lights sometimes fog up, but it goes away just as fast with dry weather. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think its normal.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Question for A6 Owners (4meezy)*


----------



## TWINTURBO A6 (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a 2002 with 29k miles on it...no rattles...take your car to the dealer to get the rattles checked out...the only thing i hear when i drive are the turbos spooling : )


----------



## 4meezy (May 24, 2002)

*Re: Question for A6 Owners (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_Audi says that its normal for some lights to "breathe" during wet weather. My side lights sometimes fog up, but it goes away just as fast with dry weather. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think its normal.



The one on the other side doesn't do it








It stays fogged for days at a time.


----------



## Russk (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Question for A6 Owners (4meezy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4meezy* »_

The one on the other side doesn't do it








It stays fogged for days at a time.

It sounds like moisture is getting in tot eh light. You should have it checked by the dealer. I had a friend with a honda that had a similar problem. Thety replaced the lights and it hasn't happened since.


----------

